# eating palm tree "fruit"



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

Our neighbor's palm tree hangs over our yard, and it is dropping little round things (I'm not sure what to call them- seeds, fruit?) into our yard.
They almost look like oranges the size of large marbles.

Ozzie spends much of his time outside scavenging for and then eating them. I can't find anything about palm trees on the poisonous lists I've seen.

Is there any harm in him eating these?

Thank you!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

From what you described it sounds like you have a date palm.. here is a link that might help you. http://www.sunpalmtrees.com/ 
As far as eating them, personally, I would discourage it. Too much of anything can't be good. You never know if they might not digest and cause a blockage of some sort. Call your vet and ask them for specifics on that type of palm.. You would have to go out daily and pick them up.. Not fun, I know. I have to do that with acorns. :doh: Now, there are some deadly palm fruits... Sago palms are one of them. http://www.gcvs.com/internists/sago.htm


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We have queen palms and also have lots of "fruit". I try to discourage them from eating them......as they have both thrown up large amounts of orange stringy undigested ones.....yuck. We now try to cut the shoots that contain the fruits (hundreds) before the ripen and fall off the tree.


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info. I'll talk to our neighbors about cutting back the shoots today!


----------

